# Leaving the Euro



## 9332edward (12 Jul 2011)

What are the implications if Ireland leave the Euro?


----------



## horusd (13 Jul 2011)

This has been covered at length. If you want to check an issue on AAM use google with AAM in the search. But I've posted a link for you  euro .


----------

